
10 packing tips for lightweight travelers - queserasera
https://medium.com/@jordandegeus/10-packing-tips-for-lightweight-travelers-756c673408a
======
masonic
Author uses link shorteners to hide the fact that all these items have
_affiliate links_ to make the author money off you.

Stay classy, Medium.

~~~
queserasera
As the author, I disclosed the affiliate links at the base of the article. I
am not hiding anything at all.

------
PaulHoule
From my point of view, these people like to pack heavy. My pack weight would
be half of that.

------
cujic9
Yes to Merino wool! I don't own a t-shirt or socks made out of cotton anymore.

